# RE: 3 Mech CDO



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 21:19:43 -0500*
An excellent tribute.  It is stories like this that remind we used to have
seniors and peers that could cause a real impact on our lives in the forces.
An enjoyable read.
Regards
Larry MacDonald
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of dave
> Sent: March 17, 2000 8:56 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: 3 Mech CDO  Bobby Cox
>
>
>
> William Anderson,
>
>     I worked in the Int Section of 3 Mech at the time. I recall RSM Cox so
> very well. Moving to Baden we presented quite an oddity for the
> "Blue Jobs."
> Snr NCO‘s carrying canes and of course our very controversial dress. Danny
> was the first RSM of the unit and bound to make us look distinguished. I
> recall him canvassing all the base supply sections in Canada and
> rounding up
> all the lime green dress shirts he could find. The ones we wore with BD.
> It was these lime green shirts, bush pants with combat boots and of course
> our maroon berets. He even went as far as to draft up 3Mech CDO specific
> dress instructions that were unique to the army. One such
> regulation was the
> carrying of swords for himself and the DSM. I can‘t remember if
> that carried
> over to CSM‘s or not. Anyway, it created quite a spectacle on an air force
> base. The base paper there, "Der Kanadier" had a field day poking fun at
> their new lodgers. I felt the carrying of swords went just tad too far in
> garrison. Well, one day during a very quiet time during lunch hour I
> happened back to Bn HQ. The RSM‘s office and DSM‘s offices were only
> seperated by a partition that didn‘t even reach the ceiling. My office was
> directly across the hall. Going in I noticed the DSM - MWO Brindle sitting
> at his desk having a coffee. He and I used to talk casually when
> alone so I
> stolled on in to say hi. I mention the sword thing and how the air force
> guys were having a good laugh about it. He wasn‘t saying much back but was
> raising his eyebrows. I didn‘t catch on in time for I went further to ask
> if, "The Count of Monte Cristo" was having any second thoughts about it?
> Just as he buried his face in his hands a bellow came from next door...W
> ILLARRRRD! Get your slack little ***  in here. OH, OH! RSM Cox had
> heard the
> whole thing. The DSM just raised his hands upward and pursed his lips in a
> sympathetic grin. For about the next ten or fifeteen minutes I was most
> spectacularly reamed out and had the riot act read to me. During
> all this he
> was so mad he was smirking and trembling with rage at the same
> time. I have
> other stories about Danny sure to cause many smiles. One thought
> however is,
> CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real
> "Regimental Joe."
> I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
>
> Pro Patria
>
> Dave Willard
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 09:02:39 -0600*
> This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
--MS_Mac_OE_3036214959_375421_MIME_Part
on 17/3/00 16:04,  Brian Walford at bwalford@home.com wrote:
> Andy- do you remember the day that 3 Mech was born?
Fond memories Brian. You say you will never call it 4 Scv Bn. Well you are
not alone. In the late ‘80s the members of FRG made a big sign ‘Welcome to 4
Fld Wksp‘  You can guess the CO was none too pleased and ordered it put
away. I‘ll bet my last deutch mark that some RCEME Rat smuggled it home as
part of a homemade box and it now adorns somebody‘s rumpus room! :
arte et marte
andy sends:
--MS_Mac_OE_3036214959_375421_MIME_Part
Re: 3 Mech CDO Born in a Storm
on 17/3/00 16:04, Brian Walford at bwalford@home.com wrote:
gt Andy- do you remember the day that 3 Mech was born?
Fond memories Brian. You say you will never call it 4 Scv Bn. Well you are 
not alone. In the late ‘80s the members of FRG made a big sign ‘Welcome to 4
 Fld Wksp‘ You can guess the CO was none too pleased and ordered it pu
t away. I‘ll bet my last deutch mark that some RCEME Rat smuggled it home as
 part of a homemade box and it now adorns somebody‘s rumpus room! :
arte et marte
andy sends:
--MS_Mac_OE_3036214959_375421_MIME_Part--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 09:02:41 -0600*
on 17/3/00 19:56,  dave at davidwillard@home.com wrote:
> One thought however is,
> CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real "Regimental Joe."
> I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
Wonderful anecdote Dave! I think we could hear Danny reamin‘ you out from as
far away as the Marg!! ‘Count of Monti Critso‘!!!!!! That is priceless.
For all their shortfalls, it was soldiers like Cox, Buxton, MacDonald. Marr
et al that made the biggest, most indelible mark on soldiers!
arte et marte
andy sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl Dinsdale <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 15:39:58 -0600*
Well said.
Pro Patria
Carl
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> Gentlemen,
>         on behalf of the more junior readers of this list, I‘d like to thank you
> all for sharing these memories with us. And encourage you to provide more
> anecdotes and tales as you see fit.
>         A country‘s military history may be a list of battles and wars, but the
> history of a unit or Corps is the collective story of the men and women who
> filled the ranks from Pte to CO. This is the aspect most often forgotten
> when Regimental histories are compiled or annual historical reports written.
>
> Pro Patria
>
> Mike
>
> At 09:19 PM 3/17/00 -0500, you wrote:
> >An excellent tribute.  It is stories like this that remind we used to have
> >seniors and peers that could cause a real impact on our lives in the forces.
> >An enjoyable read.
> >
> >Regards
> >
> >Larry MacDonald
> >
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of dave
> >> Subject: 3 Mech CDO  Bobby Cox
> >>
> >> William Anderson,
> >>
> >>     I worked in the Int Section of 3 Mech at the time. I recall RSM Cox so
> >> very well. Moving to Baden we presented quite an oddity for the
> >> "Blue Jobs."
> >> Snr NCO‘s carrying canes and of course our very controversial dress. Danny
> >> was the first RSM of the unit and bound to make us look distinguished. I
> >> recall him canvassing all the base supply sections in Canada and
> >> rounding up
> >> all the lime green dress shirts he could find. The ones we wore with BD.
> >> It was these lime green shirts, bush pants with combat boots and of course
> >> our maroon berets. He even went as far as to draft up 3Mech CDO specific
> >> dress instructions that were unique to the army. One such
> >> regulation was the
> >> carrying of swords for himself and the DSM. I can‘t remember if
> >> that carried
> >> over to CSM‘s or not. Anyway, it created quite a spectacle on an air force
> >> base. The base paper there, "Der Kanadier" had a field day poking fun at
> >> their new lodgers. I felt the carrying of swords went just tad too far in
> >> garrison. Well, one day during a very quiet time during lunch hour I
> >> happened back to Bn HQ. The RSM‘s office and DSM‘s offices were only
> >> seperated by a partition that didn‘t even reach the ceiling. My office was
> >> directly across the hall. Going in I noticed the DSM - MWO Brindle sitting
> >> at his desk having a coffee. He and I used to talk casually when
> >> alone so I
> >> stolled on in to say hi. I mention the sword thing and how the air force
> >> guys were having a good laugh about it. He wasn‘t saying much back but was
> >> raising his eyebrows. I didn‘t catch on in time for I went further to ask
> >> if, "The Count of Monte Cristo" was having any second thoughts about it?
> >> Just as he buried his face in his hands a bellow came from next door...W
> >> ILLARRRRD! Get your slack little ***  in here. OH, OH! RSM Cox had
> >> heard the
> >> whole thing. The DSM just raised his hands upward and pursed his lips in a
> >> sympathetic grin. For about the next ten or fifeteen minutes I was most
> >> spectacularly reamed out and had the riot act read to me. During
> >> all this he
> >> was so mad he was smirking and trembling with rage at the same
> >> time. I have
> >> other stories about Danny sure to cause many smiles. One thought
> >> however is,
> >> CWO Danny Cox was a good man, patriotic, loyal, and a real
> >> "Regimental Joe."
> >> I‘m sure the time I had around him helped make me a better soldier.
> >>
> >> Pro Patria
> >>
> >> Dave Willard
>
> Michael O‘Leary
>
> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
> Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

